# Going to cat shows as a punter



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

What's the etiquette here, as this will be a first? :huh:

We want to go and have a look at some cats and maybe speak to some people about their breeds, but the doors open at 12 AFTER the judging, so do most of the show people try and get off asap or are they ok? 

It's Croydon Cat Club show next weekend, being held in Bracknell.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Cats & owners are not allowed to leave until the show manager announces the show is closed. Leaving early without permission leads to a disqualification. You will have roughly four hours to see all the cats & kittens if you arrive as soon as it opens for the public - plenty of time to see them all several times over.

Only real etiquette for visitors is DO NOT TOUCH as that spreads germs & be careful what you say about a cat as his mummy will be in earshot no doubt listening to your critique. My husband was quite quick the first time to say how much he didn't like Persians quite loudly whilst pointing at one....


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah they are cheap to get in and there will STILL be judging going on when you go. They judge side classes usually after lunch so you'll see some cats out of the pens etc. Some owners will allow you to stroke their cats if they're holding them and some people are well stuck up so avoid them lol, you'll have a great time.


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Brilliant, thanks for the tips. I can't wait


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh and take plenty of dosh - if there are lots of stalls you may be tempted....


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Take a pen with you and buy a catalogue - mark any breeds/cats you like the look of, as the owner's address will be in the back, so you can do some research when you get home and see who may have kittens available.

Otherwise it will all be a blur when you get back!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Oh and take plenty of dosh - if there are lots of stalls you may be tempted....


oh yeah this is a must :wink:


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

When I go to shows, I love talking to people about my cats  Dont be afraid to ask questions


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been to two shows as a punter. The first was several years ago in Manchester where everyone was very open and friendly. The second was the Supreme last year. Lots of people there were friendly as well, but some seemed to be quite focussed on what they were doing - which is understandable at the Supreme.

You can usually tell if an owner is open to approach, and most are unless they are doing something specific (maybe a final groom before their cat is judged, or feeding etc).

I think you'll find it a very pleasant experience.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Phill

Hope you and mrs are well.

Mona did her 1st adult show last saturday and finished 2nd in her open with Jazz 3rd behind her so even though jazz has the size, the judge preferred mona's type but she did get 2 1sts in largish side classes of 9 and 10 cats

Mona lost out to a stunning girl from kolinga who actually won her 3rd cc to make her up to champion so hopefully thats one less girl in mona's way in her quest for a 1st cc.

I have some feedback from the judge and i found it interesting and pleasing as she said mona would of got the cc on any other day but its certainly no shame been beaten by kolinga.

If you remember at the supreme a kolinga cat came so close to winning overall on the day.


----------

